# need the name of a book about an american bomber then fighter pilot.



## jipi (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello !

I've heard the story of an american pilot who finished his 'tour' as a bomber pilot over Europe, and went back as a P51 pilot.
He got killed during the war.

This guy has written his memories and I'll love to read them.

Does anyone know who he was and what is the title of his book ?

Thanks for helping !


----------



## dschmidt (Feb 4, 2012)

Seranade to ( a or the) Big Bird by Bert? Stiles. Flew a B 17 possibly Times a Wasting. Hope this helps.


----------



## jipi (May 14, 2012)

Yes ! That's it ! Thank's !
Unfortunately, as Bert died during his P51 tour, the writing is just about his bomber experience...


----------

